# installing plow headlights



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hello everyone, I recently bought a pair of snowplow lights off ebay. My question is a quick and simple one, should I use dielectric grease on the open wires to connect them to the truck wiring? Also, it comes with a new toggle switch, but can I just keep the old one if it is working? If there is anything else I need to do to make it a quick, easy, and safe install, could you let me know since this is my first time doing electrical work? Thanks.

-Christian


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

Use good quality connectors to make your splices. I use the heat shrink type. One type has actual solder in a heat shrink sleeve. You heat it up with a small butane torch and melt the solder and heat shrink the splice at the same time. There is also a "liquid electrical tape". You brush it on to the connection after soldering the wires. It dries in a few mins and makes a weathertite seal.

Do it right and do it once,
Mark K


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

*problems with signals flashing*

Hello, I ran into two small problems, but other than that, the plow lights work fine. The turn signals on the plow lights will not flash. When I had my old plow lights inspected at a garage, and as I recall, the guy took out the flasher. Where is the flasher for the plow lights located? I have a 7 1/2 foot fisher plow with belt driven hydraulics. Also, when I flip the toggle switch, the truck lights won't turn on. I have 2 wires on the plow lights that are white and blue that are not being used. I only have a yellow wire connected to another yellow wire. Thanks.


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

*anybody willing to help a guy out?*

Any takers? I want to get this project done so I can start working on replacing the hoses on my plow and refilling the plow pump before the cold weather sets in...Thanks for any help everyone.

-Christian


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Marker and turn signal light wires should just be spliced onto the approperiate wires on the truck lights. They use the trucks flasher to work. If they end up flasking too fast replace flasher with a heavy duty one.

If the lights came with a double pole/double throw switch, you will need to locate the low and high beam wires(should be on the left inner fender) Cut the wires, place the switch in the plow position,turn on low beam, connect the low beam wire coming from the fire wall to the wire that lights the low beams on the plow( wire will be a middle wire on switch). place the switch in the truck position and connect the wire that bis now hot to the low beam wire going to head lights. Low beams should now work. Repeat process for highe beam....


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

The wiring diagram is available on the Fisher web site. Check it out... it will save you a lot of grief.

Good luck.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

The flasher should be to trucks flasher under the dash. Often the trucks flasher will not handle the extra load of another light. So you will have to swap out your flasher with a heavy duty one....Rob


----------

